

What is most important to you in picking a business application? - cmm324
http://www.stampedeblog.com/2008/04/what-is-most-important-to-you-in.html

======
edw519
The most important thing is not on the author's list.

It's the value produced by the use of your application in your customer's
business. If it's a simple easy to use app that perfectly addresses their
needs, they won't care about price, service, or much else for that matter.

Never forget, they're not buying your software; they're buying a solution to
their own problem.

~~~
gibsonf1
Maybe an easier way to frame it:

The most important thing is to add value to the customers of the business
user.

